# Jag show



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Anyone going to the Jaguar show at Crossford this Sunday?


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

if ur taking me ill come along


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

pink_elephant said:


> if ur taking me ill come along


I might get picked up for child abduction


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

ive pm'd my response to u incase i offend someone


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

You'll only offend if you post up your pic.


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

on here or ur other fav website with "private access"


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

pink_elephant said:


> on here or ur other fav website with "private access"


How would you know about private access :doublesho


----------



## mariejac (Dec 20, 2007)

HI,where is Crossford?I would love to go(not with you)!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Information on the event can be found here,

http://www.jag-lovers.org/events/event_view.php3?id=25


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Anybody go - and are there any piccies please ???


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

fraz1975 said:


> Anybody go - and are there any piccies please ???


Nope, couldn't make it. Something came up.


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Nope, couldn't make it. Something came up.


was that after you popped a blue pill?


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

fraz1975 said:


> Anybody go - and are there any piccies please ???


The car with the for sale in the window was only £6k!!!


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks for the piccies I love old Jags :thumb:


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

I wish i had Etype


----------



## chrissy (May 2, 2008)

i build x types for a living nice car to drive
chris


----------

